# Need help finding a product



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello
I have great news and my two Diamond doves has finally laid some eggs! Which I also believe are fertile due to their active mating sessions xD

Now recently I have decided that I want to buy a sort of liquid calcium for my birds for my female mainly just to help her out with calcium levels because though I have grit, I don't thick this will be enough calcium for breeding habits. I am happy these two got together and I do plan on breeding them for a while.

So I live in the United states, is there any kind of product someone can recommend me for my birds? A calcium liquid supplement is what I'm looking for and hopefully at a decent price as well (I've seen ridiculous prices)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rascal66 said:


> Hello
> I have great news and my two Diamond doves has finally laid some eggs! Which I also believe are fertile due to their active mating sessions xD
> 
> Now recently I have decided that I want to buy a sort of liquid calcium for my birds for my female mainly just to help her out with calcium levels because though I have grit, I don't thick this will be enough calcium for breeding habits. I am happy these two got together and I do plan on breeding them for a while.
> ...


Iam not sure what is ridiculous to you, but if you google pigeon supply there are a few sites that have it. Or all bird products may as well.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> Iam not sure what is ridiculous to you, but if you google pigeon supply there are a few sites that have it. Or all bird products may as well.


Ridiculous prices when you add shipping and etc. I mean for a 30ml bottle of calcium i had almost 20$ for check out and I didn't think it was worth it. I'll give it a look!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well there's no way around the shipping, but you buy it, and it lasts for a long time, which makes it more worth it.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Find a bird store that specializes in parrots they'll have liquid supplements like Calcivet


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i would think crushed cuttlebone and oyster shell would be fine


----------

